
There's a Section of Yellowstone Where You Can Get Away with Murder - sdomino
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/theres-a-50-square-mile-section-of-yellowstone-where-you-can-get-away-with-murder?utm_source=vicefbus
======
techdragon
"Congress" \- noun

A place where even an obviously good idea with no downside gets no where
because it doesn't have a big enough upside.

